# How Do I Convert .GDI + Multi-.BIN Dreamcast Dumps to .CDI



## KiloFox (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm trying to burn the Japanese version of Tokyo Xtreme Racer (called Shutokou Battle) to a CD-R to play on my Dreamcast but I can only find it in the form of a .gdi file with 21 .cue files. How do I convert this to .CDI so I can burn it? Every resource I can find is either command line/script stuff I don't understand or programs that've long since stopped working (I'm on Windows 10).


----------



## rmorris003 (Apr 13, 2021)

Buy a GDemu/mode and save your laser.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 13, 2021)

You can just buy some mini DVDs and burn the GDI image. Will be a lot easier than learning to rip stuff out of a game to make it fit on a CD (unless it's mostly padding).


----------



## Bergot (Apr 15, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> You can just buy some mini DVDs and burn the GDI image. Will be a lot easier than learning to rip stuff out of a game to make it fit on a CD (unless it's mostly padding).


Are you serious?

Enviado de meu LM-Q730 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 15, 2021)

Bergot said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Enviado de meu LM-Q730 usando o Tapatalk


Not sure why I said that (must've been thinking about Gamecube).


----------

